# Nicolo Paganini.



## JamieHoldham

One (if not thee greatest violinst of all time), and a extremely talented composer with a superior knowledge of the capabilities of the violin combined with a good handling of themes, variations and development of them & other music theory areas such as rhythm and counterpoint.

My favourite composer for the Violin personally, and if I ever learn the Violin it will be solely because of this man. I love his music and don't dismiss it as just to show off, alot of his music is beautiful and much more than that, even as difficult as it is.

I will end here by sharing my favourite composition of his, and not one of his 24 Caprices, although I love them very much.

The Cantabile in D Major played by the great Violinist Kogan:


----------



## Tchaikov6

Paganini... I don't know... Ok, fine, I can't stand him!

Paganini's music for me begins with us being awestruck by the hard passage- perhaps there's a good melody or two in there... but it never really goes anywhere. Paganini, I don't think music for the sake of music- which is yet another reason that Liszt is different than Paganini. Some of his caprices I admire though.


----------



## Bettina

I have to admit that I'm not crazy about most of Paganini's music (sorry for saying this in his guestbook). BUT! I love many of the pieces that were inspired by him: Schumann's Etudes after Paganini Caprices, Liszt's Transcendental Etudes, Brahms's Variations on a Theme by Paganini, and Rachmaninoff's Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini. Thanks, Paganini, for inspiring so much wonderful music!


----------



## Pugg

The violin concertos always make me wonder if I had ever could have play them, answer: no, so he must be good.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I have to admit that I'm not crazy about most of Paganini's music (sorry for saying this in his guestbook). BUT! I love many of the pieces that were inspired by him: Schumann's Etudes after Paganini Caprices, Liszt's Transcendental Etudes, Brahms's Variations on a Theme by Paganini, and Rachmaninoff's Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini. Thanks, Paganini, for inspiring so much wonderful music!


 After only 3-5 of the Paganini Caprices, I am ready for a listening change.

*He will always be remembered for that one Caprice, No. 24, that other composers borrowed and made more famous than he ever could.

*Have I just written a pithy Paganini eulogy?


----------



## JamieHoldham

Recently discovered a new composition of Paganini's, and a very very good one at that. A sonata for "Grand Viola" & orchestra.

Really showcases the brilliant and vast range of the Viola.


----------



## Bettina

JamieHoldham said:


> Recently discovered a new composition of Paganini's, and a very very good one at that. A sonata for "Grand Viola" & orchestra.
> 
> Really showcases the brilliant and vast range of the Viola.


Great find! Thank you for posting this. I wonder if it would be eligible for nomination in the TC project on solo repertoire? Perhaps I'll ask about that in the discussion thread for that project.


----------



## eugeneonagain

How recently was it discovered? There's vinyl crackle on the recording!


----------

